# question bout H-drol



## mcguin (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys, Im new to these forums but I have a question...for anyone with experience with CEL H-DRrol clone...I just started my first cycle on this and its my first ph.   I'm used to taking thermogenics and no xplode, where I feel the energy and pumps instantly, but with this h-drol that i just bought, I dont necessarily feel much when I take the dosage...maybe a little bit of energy...does it take time for h-drol to start working in your system?  Or am I supposed to at least feel an immediate reaction in me?  I read some logs and it says that the gains from H-Drol dont really appear until 3 weeks in to the cycle but should you at least notice it in your system immediately?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just hit day 8 yesterday and i can honestly say I felt a difference.  this is my first PH.


----------



## mcguin (Jan 29, 2008)

oh, so did it just start to creep up on you?  I guess from using xplode and fat bruners im used to putting a pill or drink in my mouth and feeling instant results, im assuming that with these ph's they take a while to deliver in our bodies?


----------



## quark (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you guys using any type of liver support and do you have a pct set up? You need to do some research. And quickly.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 29, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Are you guys using any type of liver support and do you have a pct set up? You need to do some research. And quickly.



yeah I am using Life Support which has milk thistle and hawthorne berry and all that jazz for a support supplement.  

PCT is Nolva 40/40/20/20 and Retain...that is it.  h-drol is relatively weak and doesn't convert to estrogen so a SERM (whether I need it or not) and Retain should be good enough.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 29, 2008)

mcguin said:


> oh, so did it just start to creep up on you?  I guess from using xplode and fat bruners im used to putting a pill or drink in my mouth and feeling instant results, im assuming that with these ph's they take a while to deliver in our bodies?



I took off the weekend from lifting.  Went in Monday for shoulders and felt great.  Stamina and pumps were up there.  Was a good workout.  We will see chest today.

What is your PCT?


----------



## mcguin (Jan 29, 2008)

take milk thistle every morning, my pct will contain retain 2 and 6oxo for 4 weeks along with milk thistle.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 29, 2008)

mcguin said:


> take milk thistle every morning, my pct will contain retain 2 and 6oxo for 4 weeks along with milk thistle.



I was debating that.  Otherwise I am replacing the 6oxo with a SERM, which is more than likely what I plan on.


----------



## mcguin (Jan 29, 2008)

joey0480 said:


> I took off the weekend from lifting.  Went in Monday for shoulders and felt great.  Stamina and pumps were up there.  Was a good workout.  We will see chest today.
> 
> What is your PCT?




I just want to make sure that the H-drol I got is actually working and not bad.....i know im only on day 2 and it will take some time, but my question is how immediate do you typically see results on h-drol or generally speaking a ph?


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 29, 2008)

mcguin said:


> I just want to make sure that the H-drol I got is actually working and not bad.....i know im only on day 2 and it will take some time, but my question is how immediate do you typically see results on h-drol or generally speaking a ph?



from what I read, most people get there gains from week 3 - 4.  My first week was bleh.  I put on about 4 pounds though for some reason.  Started this week with a bang though.  

But typically it is slow acting so by the beginning of week 3 you should start seeing/feeling it.  That is from what I read.  I am sure others will chime in.


----------



## mcguin (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for your help joey.
anyone else with input please feel free...im really excited about hdrol....today was day two and my tri work out was pretty nice, although im sure its too early to say its the drol...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 29, 2008)

You won't feel the energy rush as you do with NO-Xplode. Don't look to "feel" anything, really. Look for changes in the mirror over the course of weeks. Gives me a slight libido increase. As you will have no natural testosterone production, overall energy might decrease.


----------



## joey0480 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> You won't feel the energy rush as you do with NO-Xplode. Don't look to "feel" anything, really. Look for changes in the mirror over the course of weeks. Gives me a slight libido increase. As you will have no natural testosterone production, overall energy might decrease.



yeah i can say i felt like crap yesterday.  Slept right when I got home.  Just generally crappy all day.  that was day 10...either down in the dumps or the hdrol.

I hope to see results soon!


----------



## cbc15156 (Jan 12, 2009)

how you doin on that h-drol joey?


----------



## zombul (Jan 13, 2009)

Very true . It's a ph and it wont help you get pumped and jacked for a workout really. It's the indirect feeling of increasing weight on lifts that can pump you up and push your intensity.Don't expect a rush but more the slow growing power.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2009)

CEL is a great company. 
And you should be using cycle support, not life support. CS has double the ingredients of LS.
Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2009)

cbc15156 said:


> how you doin on that h-drol joey?



It's been a year. Let's hope he hasn't been on for a year!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 17, 2009)

dg806 said:


> CEL is a great company.
> And you should be using cycle support, not life support. CS has double the ingredients of LS.
> Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support




Agreed if you use Life Support you need to use double the amount to equal Cycle Support.


----------



## zombul (Jan 17, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> It's been a year. Let's hope he hasn't been on for a year!



 HAHA, i didn't notice that this was an old thread that was dug up.


----------

